# Uber Bluetooth



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Just wondering if there was a way to turn off the bluetooth option on the Uber app. I listen to podcasts through bluetooth, but I would prefer not to have my turn by turn going through bluetooth. Is there a way to turn that option off on the uber app? Just have the PING and Turn by Turn go through the phone? I do believe Lyft his it, yes?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Just wondering if there was a way to *turn off the bluetooth *option on the Uber app. I listen to podcasts through* bluetooth*, but I would prefer not to have my turn by turn going through* bluetooth*. Is there a way to turn that option off on the uber app? Just have the PING and Turn by Turn go through the phone? I do believe Lyft his it, yes?


All I can suggest is floss.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Nope. I had the same issue and ended up buying a 2nd phone for podcasts. (iphone SE for $100)
So I have #1 phone ofr Uber with Bluetooth off and #2 phone for podcasts with BT on...
#2 phone has no SIM card, I just download podcasts onto it when I am home and play from phone when in car
Works well. I use Downcast Podcast App - very configurable


----------



## LadyC (Jun 26, 2019)

I have been trying to figure this out too! I do not like that I can’t shut the Bluetooth off for Uber Driver. 
I drove for Lyft and I really liked that I could listen to music very low thru the car speakers and navigate thru my i phone on full volume. The music would still pause when the voice prompt came on. I can’t listen to music with Uber because the volume settings seem to have to be at the same level. 
I really hope they change this.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Just wondering if there was a way to turn off the bluetooth option on the Uber app. I listen to podcasts through bluetooth, but I would prefer not to have my turn by turn going through bluetooth. Is there a way to turn that option off on the uber app? Just have the PING and Turn by Turn go through the phone? I do believe Lyft his it, yes?


Wouldn't the easier solution be to just not use turn by turn? I find turn by turn to be extremely distracting and annoying.

My phone connects to my car via bluetooth for handsfree calling and music. Everything that plays on my phone, music, sounds, etc. is heard through my car speakers.

My tablet connects to my phone via wifi, and runs the Uber and Lyft apps. The only sounds that come out of it are pings, which come out of the tablet speakers.


----------



## LadyC (Jun 26, 2019)

I have been wanting to shut off turn by turn to try it with out. I don’t know if I could turn it back on while driving tho. I get in areas I’m unfamiliar with and I get nervous. This is my first week. Maybe i”ll try it today. Thanks.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I like the turn by turn. It saves me from always looking at the app. I just don't want it through my car speakers!


----------

